# 2 Gray Tanks



## jtbmoore (Apr 29, 2008)

I have 2 gray tanks for a total of 80 gallons on my Sidney 30rls TT. Doe anyone know how they are partitioned? Is one for the shower and the other for the 2 sinks?


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

One should be a galley tank for the kitchen sink and the other would be for the shower and maybe the bathroom sink.

Gary


----------



## jtbmoore (Apr 29, 2008)

If that is the case, 40 gallons for the kitchen sink. Wish they were combined.


----------



## folsom_five (Jan 10, 2008)

jtbmoore said:


> If that is the case, 40 gallons for the kitchen sink. Wish they were combined.


That's a LOT of dishes to wash.









I have the 31rqs with the same 40/40 gray tanks. I wish there was a way to "equalize" them, so they would fill up more evenly.


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

mine are split between the kitchen and bath area's.


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

nynethead said:


> mine are split between the kitchen and bath area's.


I have two gray tanks as well.

When using full hookups, do you "tie" the two together, or do folks simply use a "Y" connector near the dump hole?


----------

